# Studying for FE



## wvgirl14 (Jan 6, 2009)

Well I started studying again and this time I am using on my handbook to solve the problems in the FERM. I have already hit a road block. Statics was never a strong point from me, but boy am I struggling to get through it. I went through Fluids and took note of the problems I have trouble with so Ican return to these later on, but I think I will have to go back to every static problem. Also any advice for how to study Chemistry and Thermo. I did not have these in college and so I am at a loss of how to really go about these. Last time I just hit them briefly, but I wnat to do better and pick up points here. The repeat taker scores scare the heck out of me. I am doing alot of praying and studying at least an hour a day.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 6, 2009)

wvgirl:

From what i remember about the FERM, it didn't do a very good job of showing how to do alot of the chemistry stuff - you should def. know how to balance reactions (stoichiometrically), know how to calc moles based on chemical formula, determine empirical formulas from reactants, etc. You might want to pick up one of those SuperReview paperbacks or something if you don't have a chem text handy.

On the thermo, i think the FERM did an alright job on that, at least to gain good understanding for a.m. section anyways. FWIW, the only thermo i had was in my chemistry class, and physics. never had a stand-alone thermo class. I took the test this past Oct, and did alright on what i remember of the a.m. thermo &amp; chem quests.

if you have specific quests on either one, post them, that material is still relatively fresh in my brain (though fading fast, lol), and better minds than mine in those subjects are here certainly

Good Luck! don't think too negatively, you know what to expect this April, having taken it already.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 6, 2009)

wvgirl14 said:


> The repeat taker scores scare the heck out of me. I am doing alot of praying and studying at least an hour a day.


That statistic scared the hell out of me, too. Don't let it get to you, though. The only statistic that counts is the 1 time when you pass. I'm cheering for you.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks error_matrix , I order a intro chemistry book and a problem solver thermo book. Hopefully I can pick up enough to do decent. I totally bombed on the chem last time. I did decent in the morning at thermo but the afternoon needed work, so hopefully these will help and I'll post any problems I may need help with. and thanks for the encouragement mary it is hard not to get discourage when you are struggling to solve problems. Statics is just hard trying to think of where to start and what to take moments around. It is either you get it or you don't.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 7, 2009)

^ maybe consider taking your DS in p.m session? I did that last Oct (civil), and knowing I needed only enough capability in my weaker areas to get past the a.m. session made studying the FERM a little easier. Its nice after lunch knowing you're not gonna see any more thermo or electric probs (sorry Benbo &amp; company!) &amp; minimal chemistry too. I think for the DS pm section, as long as you're quite strong in 30-40% of the topics, you'll prob be safe overall. For me, i am very strong in 1st 3 topic areas of civil DS, which comprises ~38% of test content (out of 9 topic areas!). The key is to simply not give up points on topics you should be able to solve. . there will be too many probs that will challenge you in your weak areas; thus you must make your strong areas kick f'n ass!


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jan 7, 2009)

The reason I took General is my degree is in Architectural engineering. I do have a Associates in Civil. I have three years of exp in the architectural field doing site design, mech, elec, and plumbing layouts, struct. design, and etc. Now I work in Mining (3years) where I do some hydrology, but most of my work is in the Permit area. So you see I really don't have a DS. I do have the DS civil book, but it has been so long that I would have to study hard to get back up to speed in it, so it seemed to me to make better sense to take the General and have less study time. I did okay in the afternoon with 51% the morning is really what killed me, so I am trying to just pick up some pts in my weaker areas such as, chemistry, thermo, and elect, to get me enough to pass.


----------



## MikeR (Jan 20, 2009)

I suggest that you try out the free FE video lectures from TAMU at this link:

http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/ta...ws/FEreview.htm

The Thermo, Statics and Chem lectures are excellent. Prior to watching the videos print out the lecture notes. They also have a link at the bottom of the page for addtional intro Chem lectures.

Also try this free interactive FE review from Univ. of Oklahoma

http://www.feexam.ou.edu/

But in my opinion the FERM does the best job of preparing you for the FE.

PACTICE... PRCTICE...

Good Luck,

Mike.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jan 21, 2009)

MikeR said:


> I suggest that you try out the free FE video lectures from TAMU at this link:
> http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/ta...ws/FEreview.htm
> 
> The Thermo, Statics and Chem lectures are excellent. Prior to watching the videos print out the lecture notes. They also have a link at the bottom of the page for addtional intro Chem lectures.
> ...


Thanks Mike. I have been using the FERM. I went through it the first time around completely. This time I am only doing the FE style problems and diagnostic test. I try to solve it with just the manual and I am taking down the ones I missed and getting a percentage. The in March I plan to hit all the ones I missed and my weaker areas again. I will definetely check out the links you suggested, because I would like to get some points in Chem and Thermo. I didn't do badly on the mechanics the first time around, but I have trouble getting the FERM statics and mechanics sections. Anyway thanks for the help.


----------



## chaocl (Jan 21, 2009)

MikeR said:


> I suggest that you try out the free FE video lectures from TAMU at this link:
> http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/ta...ws/FEreview.htm
> 
> The Thermo, Statics and Chem lectures are excellent. Prior to watching the videos print out the lecture notes. They also have a link at the bottom of the page for addtional intro Chem lectures.
> ...


I also used the free on-line courses from TAMU. It is helpful and help me fass my FE exam. It has morning sections and each single topic only waste you about 2 to 3 hours. I print out all on-line notes during weekdays and I usually study on Sunday or Saturday morning (7 to 11 or sometimes is even less) while my wife is still sleeping. I have my notes, reference book, calculator, pensil and eraser in front of computer. (By the way I download all topics before I studying them). I still have my time for shopping or playing with my family during day times.

Timing is very important! Don't study too early because you will forget what you study few months before. I also refresh (few minutes) the old topics before I start the next topics!


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jan 21, 2009)

chaocl said:


> I also used the free on-line courses from TAMU. It is helpful and help me fass my FE exam. It has morning sections and each single topic only waste you about 2 to 3 hours. I print out all on-line notes during weekdays and I usually study on Sunday or Saturday morning (7 to 11 or sometimes is even less) while my wife is still sleeping. I have my notes, reference book, calculator, pensil and eraser in front of computer. (By the way I download all topics before I studying them). I still have my time for shopping or playing with my family during day times.
> Timing is very important! Don't study too early because you will forget what you study few months before. I also refresh (few minutes) the old topics before I start the next topics!


chaocl, You did the NCEES sample exam, right? Is that the one that is around $32? How helpful was it? I am considering buying it. How do you feel it compares to the FERM sample exam? I thought the FERM practice exam wasn't like the morning exam. I started studying and am about half way through the sections. I do a topic a day or diagnostic exam on my lunch break and sometimes I have to finish it at home in the evening. I have went through Fluids, Statics, Dynamics, Mechanics, and now on Economics (I took my diagnostic and am starting with my stronger areas except I will do math last since it is the most on the test).. I should finish it at the end of Feb and then in March I plan to go back and review all the questions I missed. Then at the first of April do practice exams until a week before the test. What do you think?


----------



## chaocl (Jan 21, 2009)

I used FE/EIT Sample Examinations, (1st and 2nd Editions)- I think should be $40 + $40, FE Review Manual: Rapid Preparation for the General Fundamentals of Engineering Exam (F E Review Manual), 2nd ed ($67). I think that I do not use the NCEE sample so I can not tell you it is useful or not.

The first time which I study one chapter in one day and study word by word but the FE result is not I want it.

The second time I do not give myself a limit that I must finish this chapter today or tomorrow. I finish it only when I really understand this question. Therefore, I can be finish one chapter in a day, a half day, or 3-4 days. And it doesn't have to be perfect that one day for one chapter.

The second time I focus on samples and less on FERM (big book) because I used the free on-line courses.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jan 21, 2009)

chaocl said:


> I used FE/EIT Sample Examinations, (1st and 2nd Editions)- I think should be $40 + $40, FE Review Manual: Rapid Preparation for the General Fundamentals of Engineering Exam (F E Review Manual), 2nd ed ($67). I think that I do not use the NCEE sample so I can not tell you it is useful or not.
> The first time which I study one chapter in one day and study word by word but the FE result is not I want it.
> 
> The second time I do not give myself a limit that I must finish this chapter today or tomorrow. I finish it only when I really understand this question. Therefore, I can be finish one chapter in a day, a half day, or 3-4 days. And it doesn't have to be perfect that one day for one chapter.
> ...


Thanks! I will check out the review courses and look into the FE/EIT exam.


----------



## MikeR (Jan 21, 2009)

I would definitly get the NCEES exam. They write the exam.

When I did the FE exam. I studied the FERM, did the Lindeburg sample exam and a week before the exam took the NCEES sample test. Take off a day or two before the exam and relax. Getting enough rest and relaxing is key to doing well.


----------



## MikeR (Jan 21, 2009)

wvgirl14 said:


> Thanks! I will check out the review courses and look into the FE/EIT exam.


I just sent you a messege with my e-mail address. E-mail me back.

Mike.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jan 22, 2009)

MikeR said:


> I just sent you a messege with my e-mail address. E-mail me back.
> Mike.


I got it. I'll shoot ya an email.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Jan 22, 2009)

wvgirl,

Im studying too, and I might throw questions in here along the way, hope anybody here will answer it.

So far Ive started on Math topics.


----------



## heman (Jan 22, 2009)

I have no idea how I got past the FE, BUT, I do know that using the following website, and ONLY using the FE Reference material that they allow on the test must have helped.

I REALLY found ( http://www.eitexam.com/ ) to be invaluable. It is not expensive and it can be used to monitor progress. Good Luck!


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jan 22, 2009)

heman said:


> I have no idea how I got past the FE, BUT, I do know that using the following website, and ONLY using the FE Reference material that they allow on the test must have helped.
> I REALLY found ( http://www.eitexam.com/ ) to be invaluable. It is not expensive and it can be used to monitor progress. Good Luck!



I have check them out. I have thought about doing something like that, but I am going to try one more time to pass it before I try it. I appreciate all the help and advice. Good luck steel man and if I can help ya out I will, but I am not sure I can.


----------



## ARmaryland (Jan 22, 2009)

wvgirl14 said:


> I have check them out. I have thought about doing something like that, but I am going to try one more time to pass it before I try it. I appreciate all the help and advice. Good luck steel man and if I can help ya out I will, but I am not sure I can.


I've been sitting on the sidelines for several months tracking the discussions here but I'm compelled to chime in now. First, some background: I took the FE for the first time in Oct 2008 and passed - quite surprisingly to me when you consider I finished undergrad (Biomed) in 1987 and grad (Electrical/Electronics) in 1989 and ever since I've been doing more/more management and less/less technical engineering work. I took the exam not because I had to - just because I WANTED to - and now I'm considering taking the PE.

Now to why I'm writing in finally: I studied on my own for 12+ months (nights/weekends only for a few hrs at a time) using various old textbooks, FERM, and a 6 weekend course from School of PE but the most valuable (and INEXPENSIVE) resource for me (and the one I used the most throughout the preparation period) was www.eitexam.com. I don't have any affliation with them what so ever so this is a totally independent endorsement. While eitexam might be a little clumsy in some sense and other folks might not find it very good, I found it to be VERY, VERY useful.

I'm not saying it is for everyone but it worked well for me and if you have a preparation strategy go ahead and stick to it. BTW. another lesson I learned in preparing and taking the exam: KNOW the reference book NCEES provides INSIDE and OUT.


----------



## MikeR (Jan 22, 2009)

STEEL MAN said:


> wvgirl,
> Im studying too, and I might throw questions in here along the way, hope anybody here will answer it.
> 
> So far Ive started on Math topics.


Try to nail the math section, it's around 25% of the exam. If you put in some effort along with Economics it is the most straight forward subject on the FE.

I took the General Exam in the afternoon. Most of my effort went to nailing the following 7 subjects:

Math, Econ, Thermo, Fluids, Eng. Mechanincs, Mech. of Materials and Electric Circuits. This basically is 80% of the exam.

In Chem I concentrated on the basics and equation balancing. I did spend some time studing Materials. I igonred stuff like Biology, Heat and Mass transfer.

Try to focus on the core subjects. You don''t need to ace the exam only pass it. I was out of College for 12 years and spent 3 months studing and passed on first try. If I can do it so can you.


----------



## John (Jan 23, 2009)

For me, there were several keys:

#1: The most important is to DO AS MANY PROBLEMS AS YOU CAN. I think i went through pretty much EVERY problem in the FERM. I skipped the diagnostic sections. I then went back and did the 25% of sections I struggled with a second time.

#2: When you do the problems, try as much as you can to FIND THE FORMULAS IN THE NCEES HANDBOOK FIRST. You won't find all of them, there, but you MUST know how to navigate the NCEES handbook. If you can't find the formula, then go back to the FERM and try to find the answer there. If all else fails, go look at the answer in the FERM and try to understand how they got the answer. You won't always figure it out.

#3: PROGRAM THE TIME VALUE OF MONEY INTO YOUR CALCULATOR (if it isn't there already--andknow how to use it). I can't tell you how much time this saved me. There were maybe 5-10 questions in the morning exam and I think some in the afternoon exam that took me absolutely no time because instead of looking up the answer in the confusing tables, I only had to push buttons on the calculator. For that matter:

#4: KNOW HOW TO USE YOUR CALCULATOR. Know how to do things like switch between polar and imaginary numbers, or add two imaginary numbers, etc.

#5: When you don't know how to calculate the exact answer before guessing TRY FIRST TO THINK OF THE PROBLEM IN THE REAL WORLD. Sometimes there is either only one good answer choice that could possibly be the right answer. For example, some of the beam deflection questions are like that. The force may be so great on once side that the deflection must be the greatest nearest that force. If you just step back and think about the question logically, many times you can narrow the choices.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jan 23, 2009)

I definetely think you cannot do enough problems.



John said:


> For me, there were several keys:
> #1: The most important is to DO AS MANY PROBLEMS AS YOU CAN. I think i went through pretty much EVERY problem in the FERM. I skipped the diagnostic sections. I then went back and did the 25% of sections I struggled with a second time.
> 
> #2: When you do the problems, try as much as you can to FIND THE FORMULAS IN THE NCEES HANDBOOK FIRST. You won't find all of them, there, but you MUST know how to navigate the NCEES handbook. If you can't find the formula, then go back to the FERM and try to find the answer there. If all else fails, go look at the answer in the FERM and try to understand how they got the answer. You won't always figure it out.
> ...


----------



## MapuaCE (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi,

like most people in this forum, I failed. =), and I'm looking for a study partner in San Diego area(92128). My strong areas are mechanics, fluids, strength of materials. shoot me an e-mail @ [email protected]


----------



## STEEL MAN (Jan 26, 2009)

MapuaCE said:


> Hi,
> like most people in this forum, I failed. =), and I'm looking for a study partner in San Diego area(92128). My strong areas are mechanics, fluids, strength of materials. shoot me an e-mail @ [email protected]




Mapua CE,

Can you post you diagnostic report? so that we have a look on them too. BTW I was in San Diego 2 weeks ago it is a nice City and I liked it.


----------

